# Ichthius.. Banned?



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

I haven't been in for a while, came back and Ichthius was banned. Someone care to explain why?


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Read, you need to read the post here in offtopic. If you do, that will fill you in. I am closing this.


----------

